# Where do you buy your High-vitamin butter oil?



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

I just bought Blue Ice Cod LIver oil at Optimal Health website. It was so expensive! $21.00! Can I buy it cheaper somewhere else?

Also, they were selling High Vitamin Butter Oil but it was $58.00! I couldn't believe it. Why so expensive and where can I buy a good quality for cheaper price?


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

There are only a couple of companies that produce/sell x-factor butter oil, Radiant Life and Green Pastures. It's $59.90 + shipping per bottle through either website -- if I purchase the Green Pastures locally it's $69.90 per bottle. You can get a quantity discount through the Green Pasures website (www.greenpastures.org) -- it's $49.90 per bottle in a half case and $46.90 per bottle in a whole case. Good if you can find a few other people who want to go in on it with you.

Same for the CLO. The Blue Ice CLO is $21.90 per jar on the Green Pastures website. You can get a quantity discount if you order in bulk -- $15.90 per jar in a half case, $13.90 per jar in a whole case. The (unflavored) Radiant Life CLO is cheaper by the jar at $14.95 for one, regardless of quantity. I know JaneS has been taking it and giving it to her DS, and I believe she said that they both like it. I haven't tried it personally, as I am not so sure about the unflavored bit.

HTH!


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

If you ever visit the Lancaster area (I know it's a popular vacation area for some New Yorkers







), check out ******'s Natural Foods outside Bird In Hand. They have by far the best prices on almost anything they carry (and they have a great selection). I recall the Blue Ice CLO was $16.95, and the butter oil was cheaper than anywhere I'd seen online (though I can't remember exactly how much. Rings a bell that it was under $50, but I'm not swearing by that







)


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boadicea*
The (unflavored) Radiant Life CLO is cheaper by the jar at $14.95 for one, regardless of quantity. I know JaneS has been taking it and giving it to her DS, and I believe she said that they both like it. I haven't tried it personally, as I am not so sure about the unflavored bit.


We used to take the Radiant Life brand before I started buying the Blue Ice CLO. My youngest two would spoon it down almost willingly, I can't say the liked it, they don't really "like" the flavored Blue Ice CLO all that much either! But the troopers they are, they take it to please me.


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, your replies help tremendously. I see that the "X-factor" butter IS that expensive and very few companies carry them. I'm only interested in the "X-factor" butter oil, since I don't know any other good high-vitamin butter oils. What if I just give my son CLO with just regular butter from pastured-fed cows???...or it's not the same effect? Did anyone have good experience with it, saw some good changes in your and your children health/development?

I buy raw milk and butter from Amish Farm store where they go to Lancaster area every 2 weeks, maybe I can find out if I can order it from them, but I don't think it will be cheaper, if anything, more expensive...

I'm also not sure about unflavored CLO, since I don't even care for the taste of flavored once.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

We're doing a co-op order for some right now. PM me if you'd like details, and it can be shipped to you.

Thanks!


----------

